# Ms Mvp 2007



## anurag_online (Oct 2, 2006)

Heartiest congratulations to Saurav on winning. You are really helpful to the board dude. Just keep the work up and enjoy the stuff you WON.!!!!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: congretulation Saurav (gxsaurav) on winning the prestigius MS MVP 2007 award*

congrats Saurav


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: congretulation Saurav (gxsaurav) on winning the prestigius MS MVP 2007 award*

Thats really a good news  
Congrats Saurav for this gr8 achievement


----------



## JGuru (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: congretulation Saurav (gxsaurav) on winning the prestigius MS MVP 2007 award*

Congrats @gxsaurav. Keep it up.


----------



## mediator (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: congretulation Saurav (gxsaurav) on winning the prestigius MS MVP 2007 award*

Congrats man!


----------



## n2casey (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Congratulation Saurav (gxsaurav) on winning the prestigious MS MVP 2007 award*

Congrats friend!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Congratulation Saurav (gxsaurav) on winning the prestigious MS MVP 2007 award*

lol, just logged-in my Windows Live account and got this e-mail:



> *Subject: [MVP] Congratulations! You have received the Microsoft MVP Award*
> 
> Dear Vishal Gupta,
> 
> ...


So guys! It means me also won this award


----------



## SE><IE (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Congratulation Saurav (gxsaurav) on winning the prestigious MS MVP 2007 award*

wooohoooo!!! congo-rats buddy!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Congratulation Saurav (gxsaurav) on winning the prestigious MS MVP 2007 award*

thanx guys, & congrets Vishal seems like we both won


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Congratulation Saurav (gxsaurav) on winning the prestigious MS MVP 2007 award*

hey congrats Vishal , I m really happy for u.
My vote didnt went in vain.


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Congratulation Saurav (gxsaurav) on winning the prestigious MS MVP 2007 award*

congrats saurav!


----------



## anandk (Oct 2, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> thanx guys, & congrets Vishal seems like we both won



make that 3 !!!

its a hat-trick for digit !


----------



## prasad_den (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Congratulation Saurav (gxsaurav) on winning the prestigious MS MVP 2007 award*

Congrats anand, vishal and saurav..!!!
Is the list gonna increase some more..?? Let's see..


----------



## Sourabh (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Congratulations to all the three of ya. Well deserved and keep up the good work. 

Edited the topic to show all the winners.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Thank u all guys!  

Its very good to see that all 3 nominees from DIGIT hv won this award


----------



## rakeshishere (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Hope i think there will be more frm here..Congrats all u people who won that award


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Heartiest congratulations to all !


----------



## blueshift (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Pardon me ..seriously i never heard of MVP until now!

Congrats to all three of you!

PS:was there a voting for this?


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Congrats all three of u  .. u guys rock !!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

whoa!!!
all three won???
great.
congrats guys.


----------



## satyamy (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

congrats


----------



## mehulved (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Congrats to all of you.
@blueshift, there all three of them were nominated and we were asked to vote for them here on the forum. Just see that thread is on the first page of this section.


----------



## ruthless (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Congrats


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*



			
				tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Congrats to all of you.
> @blueshift, there all three of them were nominated and we were asked to vote for them here on the forum. Just see that thread is on the first page of this section.



But why they only nominated ? and what is Microsoft MVP Award ?


----------



## mehulved (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33171


----------



## blackpearl (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Congrats gxsaurav, Vishal and anandk


----------



## anandk (Oct 2, 2006)

guys ... thank you ! all 3 nominees winning speaks volumes about the digit forum and its member interaction. 

"MVPs are recognized worldwide by Microsoft for their exemplary participation in offline and online technical communities...The MVP Program is really meant for tech enthusiasts rather than uber–experts".  
click *www.microsoft.com/india/mvp. 

btw, the digit members voting had no bearing on the award; although the digit administrators may have had a word...otherwise microsoft decides.


----------



## thetopcyborg (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

congrats men.....

hey btw, what are the prizes :drool:   (humph, no smiley for drool)

*drools a lot*


----------



## EagerBeaver (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Congo all 3 of yous.


----------



## nikhilrao (Oct 2, 2006)

Keep it up anandk, vishal gupta and gxsaurav.


----------



## JGuru (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Congrats @Vishal. You deserve it. To @AnandK, congrats.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Congrats to Vishal,AnandK, & gxsaura

now what are ur next plans??


----------



## nishant_nms (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Congrats to u all 3


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Congrats to all the three of you... (gx i want a treat, and coming to you)... hope you people will carry on your contribution as always. 

So what's next on you three's agenda. Attending the MVP India Meet? I think you can attend it gx, as you will be nearby around that time I think.

Hope to see your pics at the list of Indian MVP's soon...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

thnx to all of u guys!  

Its only love & support of u guys, that we all received this award!  

I'm very happy after getting this award and all ur support


----------



## mehulved (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

lol they even have the name of Ankit Fadia (Windows Security) on the page.
No need to comment anything more on him. Seen long threads on him.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

dreamer

abe, treat tu dega...eid is coming near


----------



## din (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Thats a GREAT News

Hearty Congrats To All Three. I know they r very helpful and friendly in teh forum. Really happy they made it

Congrats again


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

gxsaurav ki tarruf sey pizza party !


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

tech mastermind

I hate pizza....mcdonalds has a burger sale though . But best would be if i cook at home, free ka bakra

right now i m waiting for the certificate, only then i will say anything to anyone more, lets see if the NDA is worth submitting


----------



## Apollo (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Congratulations, fellas!  Let this award inspire you to greater heights! Amen.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> tech mastermind
> 
> I hate pizza....mcdonalds has a burger sale though . But best would be if i cook at home, free ka bakra
> 
> right now i m waiting for the certificate, only then i will say anything to anyone more, lets see if the NDA is worth submitting



Okay but remember burgers do not contain meat ! 
I am pure vegetarian !


----------



## ketanbodas (Oct 3, 2006)

WOW  Congrats all 3


----------



## kalpik (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Congrats guys!


----------



## champ_rock (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

congrats to u all


----------



## virus_killer (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

congrats to both geeks VIshal n Saurav,,, n saurav was d only one  who had sent me PM on my B'day,,,,, u  r great saurav


----------



## swatkat (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Congrats guys []


----------



## Sourabh (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Welcome back swat! I hope it feels great to be back home in here.


----------



## swatkat (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Thanks Sourabh  Yes, it does feel good


----------



## mehulved (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

@swatkat Congrats to you too for becoming a MVP - Security. Hope you don't infect to many windows boxes with rootkits


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*



			
				tech_your_future said:
			
		

> @swatkat Congrats to you too for becoming a MVP - Security. Hope you don't infect to many windows boxes with rootkits


lol 
welcome back man
i read ur blog, i must say thats was great


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

@swatkat
Congratulations buddy


----------



## hard_rock (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

*www.microsoft.com/india/mvp/indiamvp.aspx#MaheshSatyanarayana

Swatty Congrats again!!!


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Wow! Great work guys...Hearty Congratulations!!!! What a way to celebrate Diwali!!


----------



## Pathik (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

congo gxsaurav,anand n vishal


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

swaty...congrets man, now help me out...what did u write in the Profile u mailed to MS MVP to post on their site


----------



## anandk (Oct 6, 2006)

congrats swatkat ! btw  *swatrant.blogspot.com/ is cool


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

I received my MVP Gift package today 
It also contains a 1 GB Pen Drive  

thnx for ThinkDIGIT team & Microsoft ppl for it


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

cool
now i think u should make a book on registry tweaks


----------



## Pathik (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

hey congo swatkat to u too....


----------



## anandk (Oct 7, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> I received my MVP Gift package today
> It also contains a 1 GB Pen Drive
> thnx for ThinkDIGIT team & Microsoft ppl for it



same here  ya, THANX MS & DIGIT ! smart certificate too, ehh !


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Yo, mera kya hoga

I haven't recieved my package yet, & the address they which was written in the dispatch mail is wrong, how the hell they missed aliganj.  I need to go to DHL office


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Thats very sad  
U can also send a mail to mvpaward help team!


----------



## swatkat (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Thanks again guys!


			
				gx said:
			
		

> swaty...congrets man, now help me out...what did u write in the Profile u mailed to MS MVP to post on their site


I wrote this 

@anand and vishal, was that package delivered through courier or post?


----------



## anandk (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

^ dhl express courier
for enquiries call : 1600-111-345

man u guys are real techies with heavy bio-datas
i am a non-techie...just a tech enthusiast  vit a hobby called 'windowsxp' !
vil post mine in a day or two.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Just got my package today, everything is in place, haven't even checked it all, the 1 GB pen drive we get, is Readyboost compatible (checked in Windows Vista)

the certificate is all i wanted, but rest is good too

Everything
*img138.imageshack.us/img138/8355/everythinghu7.th.jpg


----------



## kalpik (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Cool!


----------



## shashank4u (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

seen this thread today only ..
congrats to gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for mvp award.
that must have boosted your confidence level for sure..
certificate has gr8 value..


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Nice package and that certificate is damn cool


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

thnx guys  
And yes! as "Shashank" said certificate has gr8 value.
And the certificate looks really cool


----------



## sysfilez (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

whew too good man, congrats saurav, u make us proud.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Profiles hv been updated at MS Site of all 4 MVPs from ThinkDIGIT Forums:

anandk's Profile
gxsaurav's Profile
swatkat's Profile
Vishal Gupta's Profile

But my photo has not been updated yet, guess what, they didnt like my face


----------



## mehulved (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

@Vishal That's Swatkat not swatcat. I guess you don't watch cartoons.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Corrected sir  

Though I watch cartoons, whenever I get time


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

so good to see me...lolzzz


----------



## return_of_vengeance (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

congratulations to all ! hey just celebrate diwali with this giftz all digitizers have a blast for all our winners.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Congratulations to all winners !


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

resurrecting the thread

just got some more goodies from MS, better send my NDA soon, i got 3 MSDN magzine which are greek to me , 2 DVD set of Windows Vista RC1 in both X32 & X64 editions, & office 2007 beta 2 DVD, conatining everything in office 2007

*img222.imageshack.us/img222/2208/dsc00148aq6.th.jpg


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Yeah! Me too got the same yesterday


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

I got my TechNet Plus subscription package!  

Its a cool leather bag with more than 20 DVDs of softwares  

*Windows XP Pro SP2 (32-bit & 64-bit)
Windows Server 2003 R2 (32-bit, 64-bit)
Office 2003 Professional
Front Page 2003
All other Office 2003 products
SQL Server 2005
Longhorn Server Beta
Vista Beta
Office 2007 Beta
One DVD full of Microsoft Updates
And many more Microsoft softwares*  

I'm really thankful to thinkDIGIT forum and to Microsoft for giving me this award  

*www.clanforen.de/clanforen/images/smilies/eigene/anbeten.gif


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

congrats bro , i m really happy for u.


----------



## n2casey (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

@ gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta

Congrats friends. It will insist others to work hard (like u). May be some day u become role model for someone.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Coool Certificate and goodies guys! Njoyyyyyy!


----------



## kirtan (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Congrats guys.Wish i too could join u.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

cool vishal, i filled for technet plus just a week ago, i hope i get the package soon too, Windows XP SP2 & Office 2003 Pro original is something worthwhile for my other PCs

& Since Vista RTM & office 2007 RTM are relesed, i hope i get them too......in the cool retail package, a big flaunt value


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Congrats guys!!


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

HEY SAURAV...VISH...and ANAND..congrats....

Keep up the good work .....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

thnx a lot guys for ur warm wishes  

It means a lot to me


----------



## anandk (Nov 24, 2006)

THANKS again guys !
it is a heady feeling !
*www.smileypad.com/v224/Personal/Champers.gif


----------



## manas (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Congrats everyone....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

thnx buddy! I'm really enjoying all those original Full version softwares, which I got in TechNet Plus package:  

*Windows XP Pro SP2 (32-bit & 64-bit)
Windows Server 2003 R2 (32-bit, 64-bit)
Office 2003 Professional
Front Page 2003
All other Office 2003 products
SQL Server 2005
Longhorn Server Beta
Vista Beta
Office 2007 Beta
One DVD full of Microsoft Updates
And many more Microsoft softwares*


----------



## anandk (Nov 24, 2006)

i had just overlooked registering at technet, but when i read vishal saying that he had got vista i was perplexed; and contacted him - how !? he reminded me, that maybe i had not regd for technet ! and when i read gx comment today that he had got xp, etc sw, i was to say the least really surprised.*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/shocked.gif 
so i checked out in the pile of dvd's ms had sent and found them !

ya, i regd and got my keys for xp/pro, ofc2003pro, all editions of vista, etc, etc. 

_*i was happy just looking at the certificate, but with all this : man ms/mvp program rocks !*_ 
i shudnt have taken the xppro from the ms e-store, but hey, wth now i have 2 xpspro's, thanx to ms !


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Ah you lucky ppl , can't stop envying you  . Enjoy ur gifts.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

anandk

when did u signed up for technet plus? i signed up on 19 & still haven't recieved any reply mails, on the mvp award site it says "processing"


----------



## anandk (Nov 24, 2006)

i had regd for the technet on or b4 19/10, since i hav an email from them dtd 19/10 thanking me for registering. i got the sw packet, dvds, magzns, etc around 10-12 days later. but i had not bothered to really go thru it. i regd at the 'benefits portal' just today to collect the goodies like serials, etc ! i hav pm'd u where to folo up. c if it helps *i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/sarcastic.gif


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

*YIPPIE!!!!!*

Guys! Microsoft sent my New Year gift today!  

I got an awesome package, which included:

*Windows Vista RTM DVD
An awesome Vista Mousepad
Easy Transfer Cable
Windows Live USB Key (128 MB)
SanDisk Cruzer Micro - Ready Boost (2 GB)
T-Mobile DayPass
Windows Marketplace Info Card
Windows Vista Magazine
Office Live Trial Card
Windows Vista Storybook
and a kit containing one of following games, like Flight Simulator x, Age of empires III, The warchiefs, zoo tycoon 2, Lego Star Wars II, etc.*

Man I'm feeling so happy atm  

Kudos to Microsoft & DIGIT


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Then Congratulation vishal !


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

cool vishal, i hope i get it too, 2 gb will come in handy


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

well, technet is good indeed. Today i got my Technet Jan 2007 package, with Windows Vista DVD (The technet look) & lots of other softwares. 

But, today was the first time i saw in technet plus webpage, that I also have license for Vista Home premium & Home basic, & Bussiness Edition. So that gives me 5 Windows Vista license. 2 for ultimate, out of which one is activated & the 2nd one i will install on my new laptop (still not bought), one home premium, one home basic & one bussiness.

Already using office professional plus 2007 at home


----------



## SE><IE (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Congrats once again buddies.
Can you please explain how to get ourselves registered for MVP program. I know someone else must refer you but nothing more. Can anyone explain please


----------



## Pathik (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

@vishal... hey dude wats ther ein the vista story book??????


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

@ SE><IE

it's not only about someone refering u, first u have to be an expert in some Microsoft Product, only then u can win MVP award & recognition for that prodect. Like in my case, my experties is the Windows user interface & shell, the overall user experience. This is what I catagorised myself in, Vishal is a genius in Registry hacking & Windows shell damage 

@ pathiks

I guess it has "Behind the scenes in the making of Windows Vista". Like how many cofees Steve Balmar had in the 5 years span   or how many bugs squshed


----------



## prankie (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

congratulations guys!!!!


----------



## anandk (Jan 21, 2007)

let me share and clarify something here.

when ms e-mailed me and asked if i'd like to be nominated for the mvp award, here is what i wrote :

_"Let me tell you, *I am no expert *! I can at best be described as a 'social tech enthusiast' with an immense interest in WindowsXP in specific and Microsoft in general !"_

here is the reply i received from ms :

_"The MVP Program is really *meant for Social tech enthusiasts like yourself rather than uber-experts*"_

so the desire to actively particitpatre & share ur real world expertise in online/offline communites, is what is more important, imo.

*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/stylucm5.gif


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

^^^^
Cool anand.  That's the most influencing statement I heard.


----------



## SE><IE (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Thanks @ gxsaurav. You mean I'll get a mail from MS when someone refers my name?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

^^
True.  
Me too got the TechNet Subscription package for January yesterday. It contained various softwares including Vista & Office 2007.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Congratulations! Keep up the good work. I appreciate the time you guys put in.


----------



## anandk (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

ya had got my technet parcel too some days back but was too lazy to go thru it. but after i read here ^ that gx and vg had recd the vista/ofc2007, i decided to check out. 

ya i got the vista, but now i need to buy a vista premium ready lappy soon now 

and thanx kiran for ur comment


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Congrats you three (gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta)


----------



## anandk (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey Guys :

*The Microsoft MVP Global Summit 2007 *will occur March 12–15, 2007, in Seattle, Washington at the Washington State Convention and Trade Center, and also at the Microsoft Corporation main campus in Redmond, Washington.

The 2007 MVP Global Summit will provide MVPs, etc four days of activities and technical sessions and an opportunity to exchange ideas. 

Microsoft Chairman and Chief Architect *Bill Gates *will kick off the event with a keynote address.

_*I have registered myself for the summit, got the US visa and m scheduled 2 go on 11/3*_  

 *Microsoft will be hosting our entire stay and also part-sponsoring our 'to & fro' air tickets !* Another benefit ofrd by MS to its MVP's ! 

Shud be a great experience.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

oye congrats all mvps..... anand,gx,vishal vaha jaake hamara naam roshan karna


----------



## n2casey (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Congrats  anandk, gx_saurav & Vishal Gupta. Have a nice *Techie Tour*.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

I'm not going...


----------



## n2casey (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*



			
				Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> I'm not going...


Why?????????  U r free now, no exams, then why????


----------



## blueshift (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

_tumhari to chandi ho gayeli hai yaar!_


----------



## joey_182 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

*YOU GUYS ARE GREAT*

simply the great...congrats.....

and vishal y u dont want to go???


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Even i m not going, we got the mails for submission of applications forms etc long time back, but i m already busy here in job search & exams here.....can't go man, Passport to pahle se hi hai


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

congrats u guys, I m  really happy for ya all.
u guys really deserve it.
keep it up.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

As gx said, Me too busy in a few works. Thats why I'll be unable to join the summit.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Wow! gr8 trip...  Njoyyyyyy anand. Vishal & Saurav... 1 week ka baat hai na. Kyon miss kar raheho bhai...jayo na...masti ka time hai!


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Braking news : Kiara Nightly is coming to the summit to greet us & spend the evening with is.......









 ok, not so breaking, but hey....who knows there might be celebraties. M gonna miss the babes for sure


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*



			
				anandk said:
			
		

> I have registered myself for the summit, got the US visa and m scheduled 2 go on 11/3



So fast...

BTW Congrats to all MVPs


----------



## anandk (Feb 6, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Braking news : Kiara Nightly is coming to the summit to greet us & spend the evening with is.......



i thought u were serious.  
but i had to google for kiera knightly  
then i realised i had been taken 

btw, thanx guys !
gx & vs re-think man !!!


----------



## Pathik (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

hey anand dont forget to take ur digicam wit u....
we ll need all the snaps... 
btw GX n VG y r u not goin????


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Now we can't go even if we want bcoz we'll need to get visa and what about hotel bookings, etc stuffs?  
anyway I can't go bcoz I hv to complete a few personal works in this month and next month.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

i already said why i am unable to go. I am giving interview every 3rd day guys....job is important in HP or IBM or even MS (UI design), besides there is always the "i miss you a lot" factor from Girl friend


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Congrats to u all


----------



## mehulved (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> MS (UI design)


Then you should surely go to all MS events, maybe you'd dash into Bill Gates and he'll make you a partner  


			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> besides there is always the "i miss you a lot" factor from Girl friend


 Doesn't US have video conferencing or messengers or atleast telephones?


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

^^^^ welll,, yah we do have phones....but comon, u know girls don't u they are so sweet to say no to



			
				mehul said:
			
		

> Then you should surely go to all MS events, maybe you'd dash into Bill Gates and he'll make you a partner



Point....who knows, he might give a look at my GSX Concept PC & Noate


----------



## krrrish (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

congrats sourav , anand n vishal .


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Congrats all 3:-Anadk,Vishal GUpta and GXSaurav.

By the way  i will like to know how we can give our names to be selected for this award.Do we have to.........................?????????????????????


----------



## Pathik (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

afaik DIGIT had nominated these 3....


----------



## anandk (Feb 10, 2007)

ax3/pathiks : as far as i had thought : even i had the impression that digit had nominated us. then one particular pm from thinkdigit, led me to believe that such was not the case. SO I DONT KNOW FOR SURE ! and yes, the poll had no bearing on the award. the final selection is based, solely at the discretion of ms.

what i do know is that "A representative from Microsoft had been watching..."

then one fine day i got a pm from thinkdigit saying that ms wanted my email id. then another fine day ms wrote to me asking if i'd like to be considered for the mvp award...i was, to say the least, ZAPPED ! 

i wrote back, saying "r u sure u want to nominate me ? i am no techie...at best a tech-enthusiast..!" i got a reply from Micrososoft, saying that "*the mvp programme was not necessary for uber-geeks, but for tech-enhusiasts who were involved in offline/online communities*".

so there !  

more about mvp program here at *www.microsoft.com/india/mvp/

*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/stylucm5.gif


----------



## swatkat (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

@anandk,
Nice to hear that you are going for the summit. Unfortunately, I can't make it there!!


----------



## anandk (Mar 9, 2007)

ok guys, i m all packed and set to fly to seattle. 

going to mumbai tomorrow, and then off to attend the Microsoft MVP Global Summit, to be held in Seattle/Redmond. shud be a great experience networking with Senior Microsoft executives ! over 1500 worldwide delegates and 36 from India are scheduled to participate.

...so see you after 15 days ! *smilies.sofrayt.com/^/aiw/grin.gif


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

best of luck sir, enjoy the stay there. & yeah, do tell them about the other "kind hearted & decent" MVPs too


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

All the best and have a safe journey.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Have a nice tour anand. Njoy your stay there. Try to bring some snaps from there.....


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Bon Voyage, Anand! 

Bring on some pictures from there!


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Congrats Anand

enjoy your stay there

and post some pics here


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

The MVP Summit keynote from Bill Gates will webcast at 9 pm tonight IST


----------



## anandk (Mar 23, 2007)

hi guys ! its good to be back ! stayed a few xtra days in london on my way back; hence i came much later than most others !

the summit was a great experience, not just in terms of what one learns, but more in terms of the whole 'package'. over 2000 delegates from all nationalities (over 90) and colors; difrnt professions (from a fireman to techies); difrnt age groups(20-50); difrnt sights, difrnt sounds; great peer-group networking oppurtunities; cool fun, all added up to _*a great total experience*_.

microsoft had put me up in the westin hotel. from there the washington convention centre was just a few blocks away. rather than take their bus, i prefrd to stroll up-n-down every day. downtown seattle, where both were situated is a classy area, and thus the walks and the sights were really enjoyable. 

the first day was spent in registration and then the expo, where we were given quite a few useful freebies and ya it was time well spent in learning a few things too. its here that all India mvps' met each other here first.

the next day bill gates adrsd us. search, live, tablet pc, vista/office 2007, were among the difrnt topics he touched upon. the transcript has ofcourse already been posted at here and several other places.
*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/BillGates.jpg
dressed casually as ever, i thought bill gates looked a little tired. but here we were, being adrsd by the richest and the most successful businessman on this planet...and they were moments that will stay with me ! 

the next 2 days were spent in redmond at the ms conference centre, where we had, what were called as the breakout sessions. some new (semi-confidential) developments and insights were shared with us. 
*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/th_WSConventionCentre.jpg *i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/th_WestinHotel.jpg *i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/th_Brealfasttime.jpg *i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/th_BreakOutSessions.jpg
we cud even tailor and attend the sessions as per our interests. well, apart from the vista deployment sessions, i chose to attend one each, on live, games for vista, licensing, etc. ms came for some flak from the mvp's for some of its licensing policies. in all, some cool to-n-fro sharing sessions. amongst sevrl such stuff, i learnt about SeaDragon in the live labs session ! the demo was just awesome ! 

we also visited the microsoft company store. where i purchased some good ms stuff at cool prices. for eg i purchased a couple of xtra 'vista ultimates' for just usd 45 each !

the whole summit was smartly organised and all sessions nicely interlinked with each other with hearty brealfast/lunch/dinner sessions.

seattle will stay with me for quite some time...


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Welcome back! Nice experience anand.  Congratulations!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Welcome back anand sir.  
We missed u a lot.


----------



## rajasekharan (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

congrats mates....


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

i see you nowhere in those pics??
where are u man?


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

I cant see pics  imageshack is blocked 
Can anyone mail me that pics


----------



## anandk (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

thanx kiran, vishal, rajasekaran and ALL ! 

i was behind the camera gary4gar 

piyush the pics have been hosted at photobucket.


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

Seems to be a nice experience....
Congratulations


----------



## saikibryan (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

congratulations all the MVPs...


----------



## anandk (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Congratulations gxsaurav, anandk and Vishal Gupta for the MS MVP 2007 award*

SO WE NOW HAVE ONE MORE Microsoft MVP !!!

saurav_cheeta !!! *i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/bravo.gif

mods : maybe this thread can be renamed as "The MS MVP Thread" !!!


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 3, 2007)

Hearty Congratulations Saurau_cheeta!!!
You deserve it. Have a nice day.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 3, 2007)

*Congrats saurav_cheeta*


----------



## casanova (Apr 3, 2007)

Congrats saurav_cheeta


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 3, 2007)

Congrats Saurav buddy. 
Maine kaha tha na u'll become a MVP soon.


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 4, 2007)

Congrats chheeta  ab to cheeta bhi peeta hai


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 4, 2007)

great goin buddy


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 4, 2007)

congrates all MVPs...sorry i was missing this thread.


----------



## Tech Geek (Apr 4, 2007)

Congrats saurav


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 4, 2007)

@Anandk

Thank you for the public announcement !! 

@Kiran_tech_mania
@tech_mastermind
@casanova
@piyush gupta
@koolbluez
@ravi_9793
@Tech Geek

Thank you all for the wish... !! 

@Vishal

Yeah, it turns out that r were right... btw check you PM bro  I sent you few !!  no reply yet


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 5, 2007)

Congrats saurav_cheeta. 

Bah... too many techies here ... makes me feel.....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 2, 2007)

Guys!

Join me to congratulate our forum member "shantanu", who receive the MVP award recently.  

Congrats buddy and its a gr8 pleasure to hv another MVP in this forum.


----------



## iMav (Jul 2, 2007)

thinkdigit is becoming a MS mvp forum ... sahi bhai log lagey raho .... billy g said that the day indians leave US MS will shut down .... make sure this happens all around the world .... lage raho


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 2, 2007)

We are the reason world is ruling.


----------



## iMav (Jul 2, 2007)

haan haan .... ek certificate mil gaya toh world ruling ho gaya


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 2, 2007)

^^ lol.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 2, 2007)

Nah, not this MVP thing. All engg. Doctors there are mostly indians.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 2, 2007)

^^ egg-zactly.


----------



## iMav (Jul 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Nah, not this MVP thing. All engg. Doctors there are mostly indians.


 woh toh hai ...


----------



## RCuber (Jul 2, 2007)

Congrate Shantanu  can we have a look at your MVP Page ??


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 2, 2007)

^^ New MVPs were announced yesterday and mails were sent to all of them. But it'll take sometime to put their names at MVP page and to make their own profile page.


----------



## shantanu (Jul 2, 2007)

yeah same as Vishal Said!

bTW thanks to all and Sp. Vishal for reopening the thread  

thank you!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 2, 2007)

^^ My pleasure buddy. I'm really very happy for u.


----------



## piyush gupta (Jul 2, 2007)

congrats shantanu


----------



## anandk (Jul 2, 2007)

CONGRATS shantanu ! keep rocking dude !


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 2, 2007)

congrates shantanu.....keep rocking like this.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 2, 2007)

Congratulation..Congratulation


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 2, 2007)

Congrats shantanu....maybe someday i join the list aswell


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 2, 2007)

^^ Why not buddy. Best of luck.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 2, 2007)

Congrats shantanu


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 2, 2007)

Congrats shantanu....  good to see u getting it


----------



## Anindya (Jul 2, 2007)

Congratulations Shantanu!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mediator (Jul 2, 2007)

Heyyyy Shantanu......congratzzzz man!! Best of lux n Njoyy!!


----------



## shantanu (Jul 2, 2007)

My heartly Thanks to Everyone ! you just made my moment special.. thanks again to everyone..


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 3, 2007)

hey.. mvp... great goin.... we should be proud of the pride we've here...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 3, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> hey.. mvp... great goin.... we should be proud of the pride we've here...


wht you want to say by this link.I am not getting...plz explain.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 3, 2007)

may be he wants to say they are all  group of territorial Lions(pride) 
btwn @shantnoo congrats


----------



## iMav (Jul 3, 2007)

hey shantanu btw which category?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 3, 2007)

^^ Windows : Shell/User


----------



## shantanu (Jul 3, 2007)

thanks buddies.. yeah windows Shell/user  

hey MVP's the MVP awardee page is still not updated.. is it normal..


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 3, 2007)

congrats shantanu.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 3, 2007)

way to go Shantanu


----------



## shantanu (Jul 5, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> Congrate Shantanu  can we have a look at your MVP Page ??


 
yeah now you can see it  :

CLICK HERE FOR PROFILE


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jul 5, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> yeah now you can see it  :
> 
> CLICK HERE FOR PROFILE



congrats buddy have gone through ur profile its good


----------



## shantanu (Jul 5, 2007)

^^ hehe  thanks


----------



## mediator (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice profile.....put it on matrimonials.....n see the kudrat ka karishma then! Greenery all around!!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 5, 2007)

^^^^^^^^Lol
right said..


----------



## Lucky_star (Jul 6, 2007)

Congrats!! Shantanu..


----------

